# New guys to PFS×Frameless



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Gonna have a little contest for a PFS×Frameless care package, here's your parameters:

Smallest target
Furthest distance

Hit the sucker frameless or with a PFS frame - & the goodies are yours. Kit will include a couple mini shooters, some frameless sets, a few of my favorite targets, a squad of clay shot & some extra sets to keep you shooting.

You've got till July 1st - get shooting! 

Happy Blasting,

-Chef

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice idea . Are you looking for guys to post a video of the shot ?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks man, I guess I should have added that lol a video would be good. From my days snowboarding with my brother in BC:

'Without footage - its fiction' 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome contest!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great contest BPC, and I could easily win if it had been the "closest " distance, because I can hit the crap out of my hand, 

Good luck Guys,y'all have fun with this one

Darrell....builder, not a shooter lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'd jump in there, but I'm afraid that as a contender, I'd be at the bottom of the list!  Pickle forks defy my attempts to make friends with them. And tho I really love to shoot frameless, I sorta suck at it, and until I can come up with a gimmick for my left hand, I won't even try.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey man give it a go! Blitz a bottlecap, lace a lighter, kill a can!

"Frameless is the way to the light"



Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Hey man give it a go! Blitz a bottlecap, lace a lighter, kill a can!
> 
> "Frameless is the way to the light"
> 
> ...


Ha ha! My left hand looks like the oak fork that Darrell is toying with.


----------

